# Your Age @ Graduation



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

How old were you when you graduated college, or how old will you be in your estimated date of graduation? I was hoping I'd graduate by next fall, but I don't think it's going to be possible. Recently I've become obsessed with age/aging. Now I'm in a race to graduate because I feel like I need to do this laundry list of things before I turn X or Y age. I won't get into details of this because I don't want to bore anyone with my self-analysis, but I'd like to hear about your experiences in college. 
Did you take a gap year? Did you take a break mid-college? Were/are you indecisive about your major? What did you do, or what are you planning to do after graduation?

Any info would be great.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

23 for undergrad (I finished after 4 1/2 years and had a semester and summer off), looking to be 27 when I get my MD, and lord knows when I'd be fully licensed .


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

I had to switch programs a couple times so I was 22 and a half when I graduated my program and I just started another one.


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Annoyingly I'll be 26. Too much dropping out, wasting time, and being indecisive. I don't look at it too negatively though, at least I'll be more mature when I'm ready to start building my career, and hopefully won't be so troubled by sa.


----------



## Wobble (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll be 25 :sigh
Because I dropped out of school at 16/17, did nothing for a while and THEN decided I had to go to college.
I'm obsessed with age aswell. And time. Just seems to pass by so quickly these days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

three months shy of 24 (so, 23) when I graduated college. I was in for 5 1/2 years - it's engineering, get over it!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Wobble said:


> I'll be 25 :sigh
> Because I dropped out of school at 16/17, did nothing for a while and THEN decided I had to go to college.
> I'm obsessed with age aswell. And time. Just seems to pass by so quickly these days


Exactly. I wish I knew where my last year went. It's scary not to have any memories of a long period of time; it feels like I'm wasting my life.

As for college, I'll probably graduate when I'm 23 if I drop out of the Honor Program, which I really think I'm going to do. Does anyone think this is a drastic action in order to graduate faster? College is also becoming a financial burden instead of an investment... and I want to get out of Boston so badly!



millenniumman75 said:


> three months shy of 24 (so, 23) when I graduated college. I was in for 5 1/2 years - it's engineering, get over it!


Uhh, ok.... :um


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hopefully I'll get my BSc at the age of 24...I've never left the educational system but have had many wasted years failing and retaking.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

33/34 for a undergrad as most of my early college credits do not xfer.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I was 25 when I graduated from CORE Institute.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I will be 25, hopefully.
As long as I don't screw this up again.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

21 after doing a 3 year commerce degree. I want to go back and do a few non-business courses, study Japanese or Spanish. My brothers 25 and he's still there! He tried pure science for a year, didn't like it, dropped out...then he did a diploma in business studies, had a job for a bit, now he's back and half way through a programming/com degree :roll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

22 after 4.5 years at uni.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I graduated a couple weeks before my 26th birthday.

I sort of took the long way. Went to university for a year. Transferred to community college for a year. Dropped out of college and worked for a year. Went to a _different_ university and went part-time for a while. Pulled my act together and finally graduated after four years at that second university.

Then, because I am ridiculous and addicted to school, it seems, I signed right up for a post-grad continuing education certificate thingy. I'm almost finished with it.


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

26 is when I was done. After CC I worked for 2 years, which I don't regret. I just didn't know what I wanted to major in. Now I do.


----------



## Pharoah (Jul 26, 2011)

I am 20 now with 3 years to go. So 23-24


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gonna be almost 22 when I get my Bachelor's.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

By the end of this semester I should be getting my A.S. at the age of 26. 

I probably won't be done until I'm around 30 because I plan to get a Master's in Computer Science. It does sometimes make me wish I was younger and started earlier. At least I'm not skipping college entirely like most of my family has.

The way I try to think about it though is that it's still basically just a number and I'm not that old. I'm more concerned about my health, since I have some control over that. I still look younger than I actually am anyway.


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

I will be 23 when I graduate, in December of 2012.


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

i'll prolly get my BS at 27 (*shudder* i wasted so much time letting my brain rot!) then i definitely want to do a PhD, so by the time i get out of school i'll prolly be around 30-ish? not sure how long a PhD in biochemistry would take...


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll probably be 35 because of my learning disability. The terms I take a math or science class it will have to be my ONLY class, with tutoring the rest of the school hours, just to be able to have a dream of passing the class. I still have all my math and science courses for college to do. I failed algebra three years in a row in high school. "Graduated" from high school at 21 because of it. 

Got into university on transfered music and PE credits.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I was 23 when I graduated from college. I could of got out earlier, but I took a couple summers off.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Ba at 26. After a four year break, I'm hoping to get my ma by 32.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i estimate to be age 36-37 when i complete my PhD


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

22


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Hopefully 23. I've wasted a couple of years dropping out, retaking semesters etc. University hasn't gone as smoothly as I would have liked. 

Its reassuring to see so many people on here in roughly the same boat. Out there in real life, its made to seem like you have only one shot at university and if you haven't graduated by 21 your ****ed. Its nice to see a lot of other people here who have taken more time over their education and have suffered set backs, it puts it into perspective; you don't need to rush it.


----------



## 8vessels (Aug 26, 2011)

i got my BA at 21, few months before turning 22. always took summer courses too. i mightve had a better transcript, especially with respect to some classes i hated, had i not rushed it but oh well, i was too fed up with school by that point. the demands of the final year felt like an oppressive nightmare.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

luckily it is my 21st and i have graduated two months back..its quite good coz i am so ssatisfied to be graduate at this age..coz i have plenty of years to study next.. It was so hard for me..coz I graduated along with my job..i had to study even when my whole energy had collapsed during the day...it had been so messy..


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not even in college yet but if I get into the year that I want to, I will be 30 or 31 when I graduate. 

I have also become obsessed with age - before, I always kept telling myself that I should do things at my own pace and not worry about how old I am. But lately I've become more anxious about getting into school while I'm still "young" for some reason. I'm trying not to think this way though since it's depressing to me and I've heard that there are a lot of older students nowadays anyway. Unfortunately, I still have some prerequisites to work on before applying to college and there are other obstacles as well. When will it end?!


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

22. Went to university right after high school and took no breaks. I kind of regret not taking a year off after high school, or even in the middle of my undergrad. I only went to university to please my parents. Because of that, I never took the time to figure out what I wanted to do. Not that it matters I guess, a lot of people end up in careers unrelated to their studies. I don't regret going though, 'cause it definitely helped mature me. Good life experience, but not so useful it seems haha.


----------

